# Harbottle Audio - TLD 18” Subwoofer Build



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

Hey everyone!
I thought I’d share with you all my recent subwoofer build. After owning many subwoofers over the last 20yrs, running through all the normal sizes...8” 10” 12” 15”....a few of the basic designs....sealed, ported, passive radiator, bandpass, I decided I needed to jump into the world of large drivers. Yes I know we have access to 21” 24” & possibly larger subwoofers & Harbottle offers those size drivers as well. But I personally wanted to see what a top of the line 18” driver is capable of in my home.

My living room is not all that large, totaling approx 225sqft (13.5’x 15.5”x 8.5’). I can close that area off if I shut all the adjacent doors leading to rooms/kitchen/dining which is nice for gaining some mid-bass impact.

After much research I decided that I wasn’t going to cut any corners with the driver I purchase. I became aware of Harbottle Audio, who is partnered with Funk Audio. Harbottle Audio has developed a driver that is an absolute diamond in the rough. The TLD 18” subwoofer. The fundamental design theory behind all of their driver developement is Low Distortion Low Compression aka LDLC. Designing from that standpoint is what really sets them apart from most if not all other subwoofer manufacturers on the market. It’s a MUST read for any of you enthusiasts & there is a great write up on the Harbottle Audio website. I highly recommend checking it out.

Once I spoke with Cody Hiebert, owner of Harbottle Audio who designs the drivers alongside Nathan Funk of Funk Audio & was given a short lesson on what his drivers are capable of, I was convinced. Well...that & also the incredible track record of this driver along with all their other products.

I think that’s enough babbling from me. I know you all clicked on this to see the pics. I’ll be putting together my thoughts on it’s performance in the near future. I’ll probably write up a full review on a separate thread. So keep an eye out for that if you’re interested because I can tell you this, the TLD driver is doing something I NEVER thought an 18” subwoofer could do!!

And now the pics....


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

I forgot to add the subwoofer info.

Driver:
Harbottle Audio - TLD
dual 4ohm 18”

Amp:
Funk Audio M1
1000w RMS/2000w Peak
w/DSP

Enclosure:
4cuft
19.5w X 24”h X 21”d
3/4” Baltic birch including bracing
1.5” baffle
Sound deadening & 2” foam lining interior

Feet:
SVS Soundpath x4


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nicely done, the sub matches the speakers brilliantly. How does it all sound together?


----------



## AEIOU (May 3, 2011)

T-Dub said:


> Hey everyone!
> I thought I’d share with you all my recent subwoofer build. After owning many subwoofers over the last 20yrs, running through all the normal sizes...8” 10” 12” 15”....a few of the basic designs....sealed, ported, passive radiator, bandpass, I decided I needed to jump into the world of large drivers. Yes I know we have access to 21” 24” & possibly larger subwoofers, but I personally wanted to see what a top of the line 18” driver is capable of in my home.
> 
> My living room is not all that large, totaling approx 225sqft (13.5’x 15.5”x 8.5’). I can close that area off if I shut all the adjacent doors leading to rooms/kitchen/dining which is nice for gaining some mid-bass impact.
> ...





T-Dub said:


> Hey everyone!
> I thought I’d share with you all my recent subwoofer build. After owning many subwoofers over the last 20yrs, running through all the normal sizes...8” 10” 12” 15”....a few of the basic designs....sealed, ported, passive radiator, bandpass, I decided I needed to jump into the world of large drivers. Yes I know we have access to 21” 24” & possibly larger subwoofers, but I personally wanted to see what a top of the line 18” driver is capable of in my home.
> 
> My living room is not all that large, totaling approx 225sqft (13.5’x 15.5”x 8.5’). I can close that area off if I shut all the adjacent doors leading to rooms/kitchen/dining which is nice for gaining some mid-bass impact.
> ...


Nice strong well built subwoofer enclosure.


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

theJman said:


> Very nicely done, the sub matches the speakers brilliantly. How does it all sound together?
> [/ you





theJman said:


> Very nicely done, the sub matches the speakers brilliantly. How does it all sound together?



Thank you, I’ve done my best to match the Tektons. It’s not a perfect match but it’s good enough for now. I plan to get all my speakers painted professionally in the future once my 3yr old is older & stops messing them up hahaha.

The sound? Absolutely stunning but also frightening. Hearing a sub that is so low in distortion is something I’ve had to get used to. It completely disappears but when called upon it will scare you out of your wits.


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

AEIOU said:


> Nice strong well built subwoofer enclosure.



I did my best to make a strong enclosure. Fortunately, Cody Hiebert of Harbottle Audio was very helpful with internal volume size & tips to make the cabinet inert.

One really great tip was to not have any of the cabinet surfaces of equal resonate frequencies. By varying the bracing, including the placement of the internal amp enclosure within the subwoofer “box” I was able to do my best at preventing enclosure resonances that negatively contribute to the overall sound.

I appreciated Cody being completely available to help with any questions & concerns that I had during the entire process. I can’t give Harbottle Audio enough credit with their customer service.


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

AEIOU said:


> Nice strong well built subwoofer enclosure.



I did my best to make a strong enclosure. Fortunately, Cody Hiebert of Harbottle Audio was very helpful with internal volume size & tips to make the cabinet inert.

One really great tip was to not have any of the cabinet surfaces of equal resonate frequencies. By varying the bracing, including the placement of the internal amp enclosure within the subwoofer “box” I was able to do my best at preventing enclosure resonances that negatively contribute to the overall sound.


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

Edit: Accidental post


----------

